# A few additions to the man cave.



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

A few new products in the shelves









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

That's impressive! Really impressive!!!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Holy sh*t!:doublesho I thought I had enough to start a shop! That’s impressive, but I think you still have some space on that 2nd shelf down on 2nd from the right.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Impressive collection. But I'm probably in the minority here in wondering why you need all that stuff?


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

garage_dweller said:


> Impressive collection. But I'm probably in the minority here in wondering why you need all that stuff?


you can never have too much detailing stuff :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

How many of them are empty/almost empty bottles? :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Very nice collection .
Why do you have so many of the same stuff and do you use all of them?


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

Two questions::
1) What's in the drawers?
2) Is that a car or just a really fancy shelf for storing your microfibers?


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

holy car waxes batman - that’s a lot of stuff! Very very tidy too.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Never mind the products, it's the units I like


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking Good Dave


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Unreal collection of products but I think I would have invested in a gold bar or something lol! Surely some of the duplicate products could go off by the time they get used?


----------

